# Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?



## Einfach_Angeln (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

 noch immer suche ich ein wenig nach meinem neuen Schlauchbootbegleiter, weil mein Plastimo P180 so langsam am Ende ist.

 Neben den günstigen Aquaparx Booten sind auch die Boote von Raptor recht neu am Markt......bei der Qualität glaube ich aber liegen "Welten" dazwischen. Hat hier jemand ein Boot von www.raptorboats.nl im Einsatz und kann was berichten zur Verarbeitungsqualität und Handhabung? Sind die nicht typischen Abmessungen wirklich ein echter Vorteil (sind breiter)????

 Danke schonmal.


----------



## Barschler (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*

Irgendwie ähneln die Boote der Zeepter-Boote die in Deutschland abgeboten werden...


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

 ja die Boote sind von den Abmessungen den Zeepter sehr ähnlich, gefallen mir optisch aber besser und sind zudem noch ne Ecke günstiger. Soweit ich heraus gefunden habe sind die Materialien auch sehr ähnlich.

 Ich werde mir wohl ein Raptor 200 zulegen, die sind gerade ausverkauft und bekommen um den 10.07. ne neue Lieferung.


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

 falls jemand sich über die Boote informieren will, ich bin jetzt Besitzer eines Raptor 200 x Wide Air. Habe es schon einige Male benutzt und bin voll zufrieden. Die Überbreite ist ehrlich gesagt genial, jeder der schon mal ein kleines Boot gerudert hat, wird wissen wie eng es für die Beine werden kann....hier hat man genug Platz zwischen den Rudergriffen, die Sitzbank ist verstellbar und und und.

 Alles zu beschreiben bin ich gerade zu faul, Preis-Leistung passt und es gefällt mir super. Ist auch nicht mein erstes Boot das ich selbst besitze und ich kenne auch viele andere Hersteller.....ich hab mich richtig entschieden.


----------



## Barschler (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*

Benutzt Du ihn zum Spinnfischen oder nur zum Anfüttern? Hab gerade ein Alroundmarine ergattert in 3.00 m; aber die Tasche hat solche lange Henkel...ziemlich unpraktisch. Muß das Boot in einem Regal hieven fast Überkopf...brauche eine Lösung...so wie im Moment die Tasche ist klappts leider nicht obwohl das Boot nicht sonderlich schwer ist; hat für seine Länge 30.5 kg finde ich OK..Bin ein wenig beim Verzweifeln #q


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (24. August 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

 benutze das auch zum Spinnfischen, dabei sitze ich aber und bei der Größe ist es auch nur alleine nutzbar. Durch den Luftboden und die Abmessungen kann man zwar echt gut stehen, das hab ich mir aber irgendwie nie angewöhnt.

 Sobald man nen festen Heckspiegel hat wird so nen Bootspaket halt echt unhandlich und schwer. auch mein 2 m Boot ist schon nen ordentliches Paket. Hat an beiden Enden einenfesten griff und dazu noch zwei klassische Laschen um es in der Mitte zu tragen. Man muss bei den Gewichten von über 25 kg schon etwas Kraft haben, vor allem weil das Paket unhandlich ist. wenn es wirklich leicht werden soll, musst du nach nem Boot mit umlaufenden Schlauch schauen, ohne Spiegel.


----------



## Barschler (24. August 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> Man muss bei den Gewichten von über 25 kg schon etwas Kraft haben, vor allem weil das Paket unhandlich ist. wenn es wirklich leicht werden soll, musst du nach nem Boot mit umlaufenden Schlauch schauen, ohne Spiegel.



Moin!

Ja ich verstehe nur leider möchte (kann) ich nicht auf den Spiegel verzichten da ich gerne Slipräder verwende dann E-Motor und obendrauf Echolot benutze...

Muß noch schauen...trotzden Danke für die Schilderungen!


----------



## Justin123 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*



Barschler schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ja ich verstehe nur leider möchte (kann) ich nicht auf den Spiegel verzichten da ich gerne Slipräder verwende dann E-Motor und obendrauf Echolot benutze...
> 
> Muß noch schauen...trotzden Danke für die Schilderungen!




Das SPortex Delta hat einen abnehmbaren Spiegel. Vielleicht ist das eine Option für dich. 

http://sportex-germany.de/sportex-schlauchboote-online-shop/schlauchboot-sportex-delta.html


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

 diese abnehmbaren Spiegel kann man nicht wirklich Spiegel nennen, da ist ja nicht mal für sein Vorhaben Echolot und E-Motor Platz, an Slipräder braucht man gar nicht erst denken. Dazu rauben die umlaufenden Schläuche sehr viel Platz, ne Batterie lässt sich nur mit echtem Spiegel gut ins Boot stellen.


----------



## Barschler (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Das SPortex Delta hat einen abnehmbaren Spiegel. Vielleicht ist das eine Option für dich.



Ja leider ist der Spiegel sehr klein...aber trotzdem Danke für dein Hinweis...


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

 wie geschrieben habe ich ja nun seit einiger Zeit ein Boot von dem Hersteller. Weil man zu dem noch so verdammt wenig findet und ich aber echt zufrieden bin mit meiner Wahl, hab ich dazu ein Video erstellt. Wen es interessiert findet es bei YouTube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VPldltUoiM


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raptor Schlauchboote Erfahrungen?*

Schönes Video und schöner Karpfen!#6


----------

